# Will my German Shepherds head get bigger



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

He is a little over 7 months now and I'm wondering if his head will get bigger or look for mature.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

He kind of looks like a mix to me, those ears look awfully heavy? Are you sure he's all shepherd. It may get a little bigger, but it looks like it always will be pretty snipey, looks collie-like.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

For sure at 7 months his head will still grow. Could he have a bit of collie/greyhound in him? The first picture shows such a long muzzle. He lookds really sweet.


----------



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

Ya he is 1/4 rough Collie


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool looking guy!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

He is a very neat looking dog. I love his ears.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

No . Your dog is a good looking mixed breed and his head takes after the collie part of his pedigree. 
In other threads you said you had a collie mix before . Is this one related to that dog?

In other threads you asked whether he was a red or gold sable (forget which) and you asked whether he was a reverse mask .

He looks like the collie part of his pedigree . You can't compare him to GSD and refer to him or expect him to be a GSD . Not fair to the dog . He can be great , he can be fantastic , just for himself -- but come up short when asked to be something that he cannot be.


----------



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

Carmspack when I was talking about the golden sable that was his mom. I'll try not to reference him to a German Shepherd and just think of him as part of the family.

Thank you for all the people who liked Murphy and answered my question.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is this your 7 month old's mother?
If so this is where he gets his head from.




I had a German Shepherd rough Collie mix and she was a red saddle back. 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

At 7 mos. neither breed that makes up this dog is done growing. My dog did not begin to grow into her ears and tail until just over a year old. One big difference (visually) was when she got the fur ruffs on the sides of her head. This didn't happen until she grew her first adult winter coat at a little over a year old. So, the head may not have grown a lot but the adult thicker fur on the sides of the head and the neck made it appear so.....

The growth is slower, but if you take pics and compare them every few months, I think you will see a difference.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Handsome dog! Collie / Shepherd mixes are a great combination. With maturity and hormones, that is if he is intact, his head will develop some secondary masculine characteristics and should get at least a little bigger and broader.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it is a good compatible and logical mix . This was a mix of the 1960's - knew a few . Spent a few summers as a neighbourhood dog exerciser , and this was what was in the neighbourhood.

this dog does have a littermate, who looks more GSD -- but he isn't either -- and should honestly be promoted as the mix that he is .


----------



## CaliGSD3 (Apr 23, 2015)

I met a collie GSD mix (50/50) once before and it was one of the most gorgeous and memorable mixes I've seen.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> it is a good compatible and logical mix . This was a mix of the 1960's - knew a few . Spent a few summers as a neighbourhood dog exerciser , and this was what was in the neighbourhood.
> 
> this dog does have a littermate, who looks more GSD -- but he isn't either -- and should honestly be promoted as the mix that he is .


Yes, I remember when this combination was very popular. They made great family dogs. 

I agree that a mix, or dog of uncertain heritage, should be presented as such. I know some shelters have a policy in place that unless a dog brought in is papered, they must add mix to the breed so as not to deceive potential adopters.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OP having a high cross you'll likely get a great deal of gsd traits and characteristics and that's wonderful! it's not that we're being purest but for readers who aren't familiar with your previous posts stating that your pup is part collie - it can be misleading to ask about certain things that have to do with the gsd breed standard, such as ears, coloring, etc...

in this case your pups head may get larger. that'd be a secondary sex characteristic that was mentioned above and comes with physical maturity... a masculine or feminine appearance. however, if you factor in that a female gsd can have a larger head than a mature male collie - it's impossible for us to really know who he'll take after.

my guess is that the difference will be marginal. gsd ears on a collie head is quite the optical illusion too, lol


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

When I was a teenager we had a collie/shepherd.She had a narrow appearing collie type head until her second year.Then she really filled out,much more muscular with a broader appearing head.She was a dark silver like a Norwegian Elkhound.Great personality with more of a Gsd temperament


----------



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks these are great answers and I guess I will have to wait to see what he looks like.


----------

